# WTB or test some more 4 blade powertech props.....



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a mercury 15hp 4-stroke and currenty have PT 3 blade 9x9, 9x10 and 4 blade 9x10.

I need a 9x9 4 blade, 9x8 4 blade, and 9x7 with heavy cupped propeller if u got any laying around...........for 15hp 4-stroke or 2-stroke...doesnt matter as long it made for merc.

my wife will piss if I buy a new ones, so I just want to buy a used ones or testing it.


----------



## GTTONY (Jun 6, 2008)

which prop is working for you now?
Im asking because im in the market for a prop for my 15hp merc 2 strk.
My boat runs well but washes a little in a hard corner.its a stock prop


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> which prop is working for you now?
> Im asking because im in the market for a prop for my 15hp merc 2 strk.
> My boat runs well but washes a little in a hard corner.its a stock prop


9x9 4 blade for all round performance.

I'm using 9x7 4 blade for heavy camping gear, coolers,fishing gear and fuels at 22 mph


----------



## GTTONY (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks ...need to find a good place purchase one now


----------



## benpimpin1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ive got one for sale in the classifieds


----------

